# Changes to health rules for New Zealand visas



## Editor (Aug 20, 2009)

Changes to health screening rules in New Zealand will reduce red tape for international students and other migrants, while protecting the public health system, it has been announced. From July this year international students will no longer need to supply full medicals. Unless they have other health conditions, they will only need to be screened [...]

Click to read the full news article: Changes to health rules for New Zealand visas...
Please come back to discuss the story here in this thread.


----------

